# Why you started taking martial arts



## Rob_Broad (Jan 15, 2002)

I once read that people start taking lessons in the martial arts for one of two readons.  They have been beat up or are scared of being beat up.  What's your story?


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 15, 2002)

I was beat up a lot as a child.  I was the only male gymnast in my school.  We had one set of mats and the gymnasts got them or the wrestling team got them.  The wrestling team sucked.  They couldn't beat up the girls, so they went after me.  My grandfather put me in lessons to protect myself.  But I stayed in the lessons because of the competition.  It was just a natural extension of the discipline of from and motion I had studied since I was 6.  I wasn't scared of the guys beating me up, they did little damage, even though I was much smaller than them I was wiry with no fat what-so-ever.  My family didn't like these guys beating me up.  So that is how I got into the martial arts.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 15, 2002)

Admittedly, I got into it to lose weight.  But I could just go to a 
gym to do that, which is dull, and boring.  The martial art aspect
of it keeps me going, and thinking about going, anxious about
the next training day, and on FORUMS talking about it, when 
I can't train.  LOL!  I just love it so much!  I wish I'd have done it
much sooner.  So the reason for starting, fitness ...  which I still
need LOADS of ...  the reason I'm staying ... LOADS of reasons.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *I was beat up a lot as a child.*




I was bullied and also was interested in the arts. When my physician insisted that I needed more exercise (9th grade), I sold my mini-bike to pay for American Self-Defense lessons. Luckily I got into Isshin-ryu 6 months later which I really enjoyed. It was 2 years before I had the self-confidence to use it to defend myself, and then I realized that the confidence was enough--the martial arts weren't the main thing that protected me. It was the being willing to stand up for myself that really did it.


----------



## deadhand31 (Jan 15, 2002)

I did it for physical fitness, and because it's something that I had wanted earlier in life, but was never able to afford. When I got my new job, I started up without delay. I love it, and wouldn't train it for anything in the world.


----------



## John_Boy (Jan 15, 2002)

I was sixteen and had an older sister in college.  She was dating a guy that went on to be a pro football player...he was (is) big!  One weekend my sister came home and was very upset.  It turned out this guy had gotten mad at her one day and started throwing her around like a ragdoll.  

I love my sister very much and I vowed to show him how it felt to have the fear he gave to my sister.  I knew that there was no way I could ever do this considering his size and strength unless I was proficient in the martial arts.  Even if it took years I was determined to teach him not to hurt ladies.

In any case, by the time I was proficient enough to do any damage, I had also learned about forgiveness and restraint.  I never saw that guy again and I didn't go looking for him.

I started out with bad intentions but stuck it out and have loved being involved in martial art for the last 17 years.  Now I cannot imagine not being in the arts.


----------



## girlychuks (Jan 15, 2002)

Seven months ago my exercise consisted of watching my daughter work out in karate. Then my baby brother (deadhand) started his style and I was utterly amazed at how my formerly clumsy little brother had turned into this amazing fast kicker, plus I saw the change in him, how he was so much more self-confident and poised-

Then one day, in the midst of a bad real estate deal, a failed job, marriage troubles, and budding alcoholism, I saw a young brown belt at my dojo do a kata called ten point blocking- the grace and power, I'll never forget it. And how happy and at peace he looked while doing the kata, I'll never forget that either.

So I signed up the next week, and haven't taken a drink since.  And I seem to be able to tolerate all those niggling little life's realities so much better...I lost 22 pounds too, that's way cool.
and even better, since I've signed up, my baby sister has signed up too! Now once I get my dog signed up, it'll be a real family affair....
All the best to you always, Cathy


----------



## Dronak (Jan 15, 2002)

I've always had some interest in martial arts, but never really tried learning any until recently.  A few years back I was looking for some way to help relieve stress.  Being a grad student isn't an easy job.  I had looked at yoga, but didn't care much for it; too many stationary positions.  Then I remembered hearing about how many people practice tai chi for health reasons and figured that might suit me better.  I got some books, videos, watched a PBS TV series on it, etc. and learned some basic tai chi.  I won't claim to do it well because I haven't really officially been taught, but it helped serve the purpose I wanted it to.  When I found out about the Chinese Martial Arts Club here on campus, I decided to join.  They were teaching long fist, but the instructor said that later on he would probably teach other things including tai chi.  I figured this would be a good opportunity to learn martial arts from a qualified instructor, so I joined up.  The other thing was that when we get to doing tai chi, I believe he'll teach it in the more traditional martial arts style that it originally was than the sort of health-only thing it seems to have progressed to recently.  So I guess if I had to narrow it down to one basic reason, it would be because I was looking for a form of stress relief.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by John_Boy _
> *In any case, by the time I was proficient enough to do any damage, I had also learned about forgiveness and restraint.  I never saw that guy again and I didn't go looking for him.
> 
> I started out with bad intentions but stuck it out and have loved being involved in martial art for the last 17 years.  Now I cannot imagine not being in the arts. *



That's great! I enjoyed reading *girlychuks*' story also.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 15, 2002)

Okay, my reasons look to be a bit different.  Grab a drink and sit back...get ready to fall asleep reading 

My father was in the U.S.A.F. and met my mother while he was stationed in Okinawa.  My mother is Okinawan, with a bit of Filipino blood, and was raised in Okinawa and Japan.  After they got married, I was born and we lived in Okinawa for a few years, but I was a wee baby then, so martial arts meant diddly to me.

Lived in the states a few years more, and my dad got stationed in Japan.  I was a bit older then, and started taking an interest to martial arts because I saw a bit of it in the Japanese cartoons I watched on the ol' idiot tube.  Also, my best friends' father taught aikido out of his home, and my friends were enrolled in a kendo school off base.  Unfortunately, I couldn't speak fluent Japanese, so I couldn't go to the kendo school, and my friends' father wouldn't teach minors.

My parents wouldn't let me sign up for the classes being taught on base, saying it was too expensive or some other vague reason.  I really think that they thought I wouldn't stick with it, and at that age, they were probably right .  Anyhow, since I couldn't study directly, I went to the various branches of the base library and proceeded to read every book on martial arts that they had.  By the time I was nine, I had read everything Stephen Hayes had published on ninjutsu at the time.  I tempered my martial arts reading by also borrowing Bill Cosby LPs.  Yes, I was an odd kid   When I was about 10 or so, I started buying my own martial arts books whenever I could, which wasn't very often.

Eventually, we came back to the U.S. and I continued my reading and research.  While the techniques looked impressive, I rarely tried them out.  I was really fascinated by the origins of the systems, and the stories of their practitioners.  A few years after moving back to the U.S., I finally started to train with a 'Shaolin-su Kempo' instructor.  This eventually turned sour, as he tried to fool us with chi/ki tricks, would teach the same form with different moves every week, and would teach class reeking of alcohol.  I left after about 8 or 9 months.  I came back to visit my buddy, who was still training with the guy.  After sparring with some of his students, and soundly whuppin' them, the instructor offered me some ridiculous rank promotion if I agreed to come back.  I politely declined.

I kept at my reading and research and found out the base we were stationed at was supposed to offer a Kajukembo class.  I had heard of the system through my reading and thought I would be interested.  When I got there, I found out the Kajukembo teacher was long gone.  Instead, I trained with the person who was teaching there, my Okinawa-te instructor.  And the rest, as they say, is history 

So, if you're still awake, the reason I got interested in the martial arts is simply because I was always interested in the martial arts.  I had my share of bullying and whatnot as a child, but I already was interested in the arts before any of that occurred.  It's kind of weird, in a way.  In another way, it isn't.  If you look at martial arts as martial _art_, then my reason for getting started is really no different then an artist's reason for taking up painting, or guitar, or sculpture. So maybe, for me it's simply a mode of expression.

Cthulhu
not sure I made a point.  Oh well


----------



## deadhand31 (Jan 15, 2002)

girlychuks was exagherrating. I really wasn't clumsy. 
:fart:


----------



## Despairbear (Jan 15, 2002)

Martial arts looked fun I had always wanted to look into it. So now I train.



Despair Bear


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 15, 2002)

I'm one of the old folks. I heard stories and had read obscure refrences to amasing things being done 
by monks in Tabet and ledgends of Chiness monks. When the first issuse of Black Belt Mag. came out I was hooked.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> * When the first issuse of Black Belt Mag. came out I was hooked. *



I recall trying to learn techniques from a book by Bong Soo Han after "Billy Jack" came out. I had always been interested in the martial arts from action-adventure books, movies, and so on. It took a combination of factors to get me to actually do it though--self-defense at school was a concern but the final impetus was missing school due to a pinched nerve that my pediatrician ascribed in part to insufficient exercise. That finally got me going.

Self-defense, interest, and exercise, possibly but not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Nate_Hoopes (Jan 15, 2002)

Foe me is was simple frustration, you know that really skinny guy that everyone always picks on and when someone decides to go off somehow and find someone to fight, well i was usually him. I tested out of highschool early partly because of that, only once did i ever get any upperhand on a guy that had picked on me for over 2 years of HS, one day he came up as usual to start pushing and make himself feel big, something about that day made me snap, i had reported it to the school and my parents several times to no avail, nothing ever came of it, so i decided to at least show him some pain and gave him a "steel toe boot kick" to the groin, i kicked him hard enough to lift him off of the ground, he dropped to all fours threw up then lost conciousness from the pain. I was jumped him and his friend a week later as a result of this, although after that he did stop. Anyways back on subject, one day while coming home from work i stop at the 7-11 for a soda. i walk inside and go to the soda counter and when i step back after getting my soda i bumped the guy behind me(who easily outweighed me by 120 pounds), I said "oh, excuse me" he just started yelling, and shoving me into the doors, luckily for me, some really big guy (at least 6'5'') grabs the guy that was pushing me by the shirt and throws him backwards making him fall on his butt, he walks over to the guy and screams "who the (edited) heck do you think you are, make you feel good to pick on him, try picking on me" the guy pushing me simply ran out of the door. Anyways, after that happened i dont know if it was an age thing from when i was younger, or just something i finally figured out, but i decided i had to do something about it. and here i am 7 months later, getting ready to test for my purple belt. That right now is the reason i train but i reserve the right to change my opinion as i mateur.


----------



## fist of fury (Jan 15, 2002)

I've got involved around the age of 10 because of my dad. It's become a part of me I just can't stop.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 15, 2002)

I've been interested in the arts for a long time, but cash flow, time, and other issues kept it out of my reach until recently.  I got involved to learn some self defence, get in shape and play with "toys" (alright, staff n sword)   I took 1 lesson from 1 school, went home battered n bruiced, and stuck it on the side for a few years.  Took some Tai-Chi from an associate who teaches comm. ed.  It was ok, but, bnot what I was looking for.  Have since then taken Kenpo and Modern Arnis.  Of the 2, I like the Arnis more, as it seems more "natural" to me.  MY girlfriend is a brown in kenpo, and about ready for her yellow test in arnis.  (I'm a bit behind...  )

I want to learn more, but its that time factor again.  If I could just spend a week, training all day..... I feel I just get up to speed and class is over too soon.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I want to learn more, but its that time factor again.  If I could just spend a week, training all day.....*



As has been mentioned here before, in the summer of 1987 Mr. Hartman and I trained many hours a day, nearly every day, in preparation for the Michigan camp. It worked. Nothing like three hour sessions once and even twice a day for a few months to bring one's arnis skills up to speed. I didn't realize how fortunate I was! He never charged me a cent. We just drilled.


----------



## DWright (Jan 15, 2002)

I started in the Martial Arts as a teenager.  I had decided on law enforcement as a career, but at the time I was lucky if I weighed in at 110 lbs soaking wet.  I didn't think anyone would take me seriously, so I started taking Karate.

As my career advanced I found a lack of self defense being offered to street cops, so I started weapons training, and have been on my journey ever since.


----------



## bscastro (Jan 16, 2002)

Interestingly, I was going to try out for the volleyball team in college. I badly sprained my ankle practicing, so while recovering, I thought I'd try martial arts because someone said it would be good for my legs and I always wanted to try it. In any case, it was great and have enjoyed it ever since.

Bryan


----------



## donald (Jan 16, 2002)

I guess it was mainly to be tougher. Although I thought it was really cool.:asian:


----------



## jeffbeish (Jan 16, 2002)

I beat up others and began practicing jujitsu to temper my anger.  When I began this study, 1952, I was only a youngster and had no idea what it was until years later.  It was Judo and jujitsu I suppose but back then there was no contest that I know of.  

Actually, I joned a Judo/jutisu  class by mistake.  Then I practiced JUdo for four decades.  Hey, that was 50 years ago!!!!


----------



## donald (Jan 16, 2002)

Now that was a series!!! My favorite is "Trial", hands down. I don't  know about anyone else, but those spinning heel kicks,WOW... Who can forget the cresent kick in the park. Hey that sounds like a song! Just could'nt resist throwin my 2 cents in.


----------



## WuTang (Jan 16, 2002)

My main reason was for mind body unification


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 17, 2002)

I always played sports but had a terrible temper. As a kid it's not so bad but as you get older it just doesn't look good when you're one of the smaller kids on the school team and you're on the ice pounding a larger rival team's player's head off the ice with both hands like you're trying to break a coconut. People complain. It didn't help that I had a big mouth either.

By about 14 I had moved to a different city after my parents divorced and my mom was called to the school after 2 guys tried to steal my lunch money and I beat them both unconscious with a pipe I pulled out of the ground by the smoking pit. So it was either I shape up or get shipped out of the school and god knows what else. I did a small suspension and sweated the threats of lawsuits out.

My Dad was absent and my grandfather stepped in. On our monthly visits to see him he started to teach me boxing. He told me that if I wasn't good I wouldn't be allowed to continue. I absoluted idolized my grandfather and started to straighten up right away. I won't say I was perfect, but I was at least 85% better and I got through high school. I went away to university and worked on my own with it as my grandfather got sick and eventually passed away.

One day I watched a demo of a martial arts school. Before this I thought most of them to be faggy, tap dancing, fruitcakes. But this had some real power and I could see the application right away and how it fit in with boxing. It was an american kenpo school. I liked boxing but at this school we got to beat the bejeezus out of each other with almost no padding and all over. I really dug that. As time progressed I searched out more intense people and schools.

Since then I have been lucky enough to find some kewl stuff here and there and enjoy myself. Close to 8 years ago I met my wife and she pretty much keeps me in check. Martial arts was a way of learning to focus myself and my wife has made me realize that I have a lot in my life to be thankful for and I need to stay out of trouble to enjoy it. In fact she knows when I don't get to work out I get "wrangy" as she calls it and actually orders me to go to the dojo/Gym to work out.

I've gone from fighting at the drop of a dime, (if that, I once fought a guy in a convienence store because he bought the last slim jim) to walking away. I'm really proud of how far I've come.


----------



## D.Cobb (Jan 17, 2002)

The reason I originally started was because, as a child I had a real problem with authority. I used to rebel at every chance I got. Anyhoo, after a rather serious altercation with one of my high school teachers, I was given an ultimatum. I had to shape up or I was out of there. The school councellor suggested to my parents that I learn Judo for the discipline. I did that for 6 months, then quit. I didn't do martial arts again seriously until I was 26. I developed type 1 diabetes, but waited so long before getting treatment, that it nearly killed me. I got down to about 90 pounds. I took up TKD, and loved it. It made me feel alive, and some of my former strength returned. Eventually, I got sick of not being allowed to do real stuff, like punch the head, or catch the foot if the kicker was too slow. I had seen the movie Perfect Weapon, and as if by magic, an American Kenpo school opened up nearby, around 6 months later. That was about 9 years ago, and since then the hardest thing I've had to do is to convince the missus that there is nothing wrong with training 6 days a week, and then accepting her ultimatum of 3 nights a week. The rest as they say is history.
--Dave


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 17, 2002)

That's one thing I forgot to mention.  I've always had a quick, sometimes violent temper.  After I started serious training, my parents commented on how much my temper had improved.  I wonder if they picked up the irony; if they had let me train when I was younger, they may have spared themselves years of my tantrums 

Cthulhu


----------



## Icepick (Jan 17, 2002)

About 6 years ago, I sat down and made a list of things I would like to accomplish in my life.  Just sitting and dreaming, I decided I would like to have a "black belt", convinced that this was an ultimate accomplishment in martial arts.  I searched the yellow pages, looking for aikido, cause that's what that cool Seagal guy did.  I ended up trying a class at Renegade's school.

He let me swing a stick, hard, at people on my 1st day, and I've been hooked ever since.  I also wanted it to replace the Stairmaster in my strict workout schedule.  Pretty soon, I had gone from 4 days lifting weights and 2 at arnis class to an occasional visit to the gym, and 6 days of FMA...  While I don't think Modern Arnis would be my 1st  recommendation for fitness or weight loss, it's added much more than that to my life!

Hey Gou - "SNAP INTO IT!!"    

Kyle -  Please tell your story...Texas Ranger and all that!!!


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 17, 2002)

**SNAP**


----------



## Zujitsuka (Jan 17, 2002)

I started training in the martial arts for self-defense.  I just want to be ready when something jumps off.  Hey, like Sun Tzu said, "The more you sweat in peace, the less you'll bleed in war" - I don't want to bleed.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 25, 2002)

Thanks everybody for participating in this poll.  I got a much better response than I expected.


----------



## meni (Jan 29, 2002)

For me it was a childhood dream, Im a rabbi and a in a sense a kabalist but from very early age I really wanted to learn karate so now I have a great position that allows me to go literally across the street to Mr. Joe Palanzo place and train!
 And I absolute love it!


----------



## Ms J (Feb 1, 2002)

hmmmmm i almost did not post a reply here, but.... i dont see any other postings from women and well, there needs to be some balance at times lol..... 


The reason i started training was that I was nearly killed a number of times as a child and I faced rape and abuse daily throughout my childhood experiences. i grew up in down town los Angeles during the early 60s into the early 80s, i spent the first 19 years of my life fighting to survive being rased by a very sick and demented evil famley,  living as well  then with the gangs in down town la, and trying to stay alive on the streets. 

When i was 9 years old i faced the knife to closely this was not the first time I was raped, and cut with the blade, though i got away and saved my life because of my survival core from the first 9 years of my life, this time i got fed up and took charge of my life and started training when i could, 

I had no money for classes or learning, so i stared sneaking into what I was told latter were JKD classes. though at the time it was not fully being called JKD and the concepts were still very new and still being  developed, but No one really noticed the street rat girl of 9 almost 10 that was hiding out in boys clothing back then. i would come by and either watch or I would train when I could sort of take the class un noticed.  

I did not have money or guidance, but i trained when i could and where i could. Learning both the realty and then what i could do to protect myself. It turned into a life style and life plan..... By the time i was a young woman i started training more and learning police tactics and full weapons training. Then I started body guarding professionally when i was 17. 

My life throughout has been filled with one kind of training or another in either, self defense and awareness, street fighting tactics, weapons training, martial arts " i.e. JKD-FMA-and military based Aki arts, military hand to hand combat training, and the protection of others from a realty based core.

Over the years though, i have trained in many arts and in a wide range of areas for self-defense and awareness. I continued my training in FMA, JKD, and weapons training off and on from early childhood.... Then when i was 19 i got married, my father in law was a WWII Filipino war VET. In addition, of course had his own sort of fma styling... so my art and training contuned when it could...

Now one of the things I do, is teach victims of abuse, rape, assualt, domestic violance, and childhood victimization:  self defense- awarness and healing though eastern concepts and holistic healing. 

Ms. J bows deeply :asian: 

And then says a prayer of thanks to god for Sifu Lee and Guro Inosanto Both of these men helped perserve and save my life many times because of their early influances and latter teachings. Though I searously doubt that they will ever know this


----------



## Yari (Feb 1, 2002)

A friend of my started, and I just tagged along... and I've been into it eversince.


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 2, 2002)

I think we need a "Wanted to beat others up more effeciently" catagory.:shrug:


----------



## Yari (Feb 4, 2002)

GouRonin
 

Or how about a category "I wanted to get beat up!" ;-)


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 4, 2002)

God, I'd love to meet those people!


----------



## Ms J (Feb 4, 2002)

LOL..... easy to find people that want to be beaton up, just start hainging out at some of the Domanation Clubs in NY or Philly.... 


hahaha.... 

Ms. J.....


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 5, 2002)

I'm game! Let's go! You can be my date Mz. J! Bring your can of whoop-***! Show me around town.
:rofl:


----------



## Ms J (Feb 5, 2002)

You dont need to date me to be shown around town, 

Hell i think we should be capitalists here, lets see now i have been to some of the worlds best red light districts globally, what one should we plan an expedition too? Or should we do a   Around the World WhoopAss Training Camp 

Flat Fee, once in a lifetime training camp based on real life Scenario training. 

Bangkok
Hong Kong
Philly
New York
The Netherlands
Soul Korea
San Francisco
Istanbul Turkey
London
Los Angeles 


We could do this like a training camp; 

first, we choose what country and district to go to first and in what order. 

Then we give you a list of gear to bring with

Then you will have a list of techniques you will have to learn and demonstrate

In each location you will have to do 3 hours realty based scenario training and testing 

Then as organizers you and I take pictures for the book.:cheers: 

We sell book with story and pics wile everyone else gets covered with stick welts, bruses and blood..........

Oh man i am so bad sometimes lolol 

Ms. J... 

Ps, the above is one of the many small hazards of a chick that hangs out with dudes for fun her whole life and did it all over the world.........


:samurai:


----------



## Chiduce (Feb 9, 2002)

The Old Martial Arts Movies Like; The Maple Leaf, Fists Of The White Lotus, Master Of The Flying Guillotine, Five Fighter's From Shaolin, etc,  And Bruce Lee! Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## PaN (Feb 10, 2002)

Ever since I was a little kid that saw ninjas fighting in movies, I dreamed about being the best there is in these arts, and saving good guys from the bad guys;-).. Now it's a little different. Now I'm doing it more of just myself, it seems to help me a lot with my life generally. Although I haven't been training long...:asian:


----------



## disciple (Feb 22, 2002)

It's a bit too late to post here I think since most of the members have...but what the heck I'll post anyway
I have always been interested in ancient chinese culture. But because I was born in a non-chinese speaking country, I had no chance of learning anything (I have chinese lineage but too lazy to learn chinese language from my parents  ). So when I came to US about 5 years ago, I wasted no time and started leaning chinese wushu along with chinese language, calligraphy, and all :ultracool 

salute
:asian:


----------



## manugw (Feb 23, 2002)

The reason was because I wanted to make exercise and at the same time llearn self-defense techniques


----------



## Ms J (Feb 24, 2002)

so how long have you been learning your martial art and did you find out yet that martial arts and self defense are 2 differant things"  generaly speeking"  yet? 

Ms. J... 

Note: yes there are expceptions but as i dont know what art your studying i am making a general statement>


----------



## Drunken Master (Mar 6, 2002)

For me it was a combination of reasons.

Firstly, for self defense, which I think everyone starts for aswell.  Aside from that I started to increase my fitness and also I the spiritual path that my style takes was interesting.

Deep eh!


----------



## thaiboxer (Mar 8, 2002)

well my family have boxing deep rooted, i never really did it seriously, but was always interested in fighting, but never really took the steps until last august.
An incident where a guy came up to me and was being quite aggresive, which I didnt take to kindly too, but nothing really happened of it (it involved an ex that i had parted ways with and apparently she was talking too much about me to this new bloke and he didnt like it obviously - he was a coworker of hers).
anyhow later on i found out he was a TKD exponent (so much for respect for others etc etc) , and i thought to myself, (even though i was reasonably confident in my abilities punching wise) "i dont really know how to block kicks", i had heard of muay thai and its effectiveness, and a week later i attended my first class (after trying to build up a little fitness the week before - i couldnt even run 0.7 miles to start with, now i do rigorous training regime, funny how you can build it up, and also lost 10kilograms to boot).
So i guess  i started because i was inquisitive about the martial arts i guess, and to be completely safe in the knowledge that i can defend myself if threatened, and also to see what people are really capable of, and what im personally capable of, ive enjoyed every step of the way so far, its helped me physically and mentally, and hopefully will continue to do so.


----------



## Chris from CT (Mar 8, 2002)

I originally started martial arts because I wanted to have more self-control.  (I'm sure my parents wanted that too.)  They called it "anger management issues."  The last thing my parents wanted to do was to sign me up for a class that would give me "license to kill."    They heard from a few people, but it was actually a friend of the family (who was very into the martial arts) that convinced them that signing me up would be a good thing.  I went to different schools and different styles before I found the teacher that could "show me the way."    I eventually found out how much there really was to gain from the martial arts.  

...and I'm still addicted!  :cheers:

Take care.


----------



## Turner (Mar 11, 2002)

I have no time or reason for when I first started training in the combative arts. It simply seems to be something that has boiled in my blood since birth. As early as I can remember I would play-fight with my brothers as indians, knights, or robin hood and developing drills and techniques to better defeat my brothers with my hands and feet, knives, swords, maces, bows, and staffs.
   Being the quiet bookworm type who corrected the teacher in class and who moved around a lot I was a high-powered bully magnet.  I'd walk by them and their hands just couldn't help knocking me around. It wasn't something that I wanted to live with, so nearing the end of the 2nd grade I wanted to end it. I had never seen a movie nor had I seen a TV show so I didn't even know that the "Eastern" Martial Arts existed. I went to the library to check out books on Wrestling and Fencing and happened to find several books by Bruce Tegner, Stephen K. Hayes, and a few others. Due to pride I didn't let anyone know that I was learning because I didn't want anyone to know I was having trouble in school, so I practiced my punches, kicks and throws on trees. At first I totally bounced off the trees with my strikes and hurt my back while practicing the throws, but finally as I learned how to put my hips into the action the tree would respond by its leaves shaking. <I imagined they were shaking with fear, but I am sure they were really shaking with laughter>
   I continued to practice in secret for 5 years all the while struggling to get better because if I was practicing how to fight, wasn't everyone else? I never felt confident enough in my ability to defend myself that I endured the hands of the bullies. Finally, when I was in the seventh grade <and the new kid once again> some huge overgrown ape of a kid took a particular disliking to me. He took offense to something I said and came after me. He had me backed in a corner with no escape and something just erupted inside of me. He threw a huge roundhouse punch and I just ducked and popped him square in the kisser <I've still got the scar from where one of his snaggle teeth busted his lip open and embedded itself in my hand>. His hand hit the wall and then some how we went to the ground. I immediately got a backmount, but didn't know how to choke so I just stayed there to keep away from his fists <got a lot of jeers about that> and luckily a teacher showed up.  I expected only bad to come from that since I am the son of a preacher, but my Dad only had two questions when I handed him the piece of paper telling letting him know I was suspended: "Did you start the fight?"and "Did you finish the fight?" After that people came to me asking if I would teach them and I did.
   My Dad took a little notice in my practicing and told me that he had trained in several arts as a young adult and promised to teach me and would correct my technique on a very rare occassion as did some neighbors, but I mostly just learned from books and from trial and error. When I was 15 my Dad finally decided to make good on his promise and showed me a few stances to which I told him "Yeah, I know em." and he asked me to demonstrate what exactly I knew <I bet he was thinking, "Here we go with the teenage know-it-all phase."> but after I finished demonstrating my ability and then sparring with 4 of my students at the same time he told me that he couldn't teach me anything and that I was far better than he ever was so he decided to send me to a dojo and that is when I began my formal training in Goju-ryu karate.

   Its a part of who I am. I can't imagine the person that I would be without the martial arts playing a huge role and I can't say that I would want to imagine it. If the practice hasn't saved my life, it has at least saved me from injury on several occassions. I've only been in 5 or 6 real fights in my life, but most where against multiple opponents or against someone with a weapon and one time against multiple opponents who had weapons, but when someone asks me if I've ever used the martial arts I use one of the last things that have happened to me:
   One day I was working on a house, and I was on a ladder removing staples from christmas lights that were getting in the way of the project. Well, the ladder was on unstable ground and just fell. Everything just seemed to stand still. I placed my forearms on the roof and hooked the top of the ladder with my leg as it was falling and reset it just using my feet. I didn't feel any fear and I don't think my heart rate went up very much, if at all. My father, who was on the roof looking at me at the time, later said that he wouldn't have known anything had happened if I hadn't told him <as if I were just having a normal conversation, so he described it.> that there was no ladder supporting me.

Sorry for rambling


----------



## D.Cobb (Mar 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Turner _
> 
> *Sorry for rambling *




Ramble on man, that was cool!!
--Dave
:asian:


----------



## Lucy Rhombus (Mar 14, 2002)

There are two things I've always wanted to learn: karate and drumming.  Well, eight months ago, at the age of 32, I realized that now was as good a time as any to fulfill one of those dreams. I looked up "martial arts" in the Yellow Pages and called a couple of places.  One sensei called me right back, and we talked for several minutes.  

I visited his dojo and was impressed by the skills of the students.  I signed up right then for two classes per week.  A few months later I increased to three classes per week, and a few months after that I started taking four classes per week.  It's great because as a freelancer, I can take the smaller afternoon classes where you get more individualized attention as well as the more crowded evening classes where you feed off the energy of the other students.

Three months ago, I convinced my husband to join me.  He was there for three weeks when he ruptured a disc in his back (not from karate) and had to undergo surgery.  He returned a month after surgery and was soon awarded his second-level yellow belt, skipping a whole level!  He advanced fast because he has someone to practice with at home.

And that's our story.


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 14, 2002)

And it's a good story, Lucky Rhombus   Now that you've had a taste, any chance of seeing you turn your writing skills to martial arts topics?

Cthulhu


----------



## Lucy Rhombus (Mar 14, 2002)

Hee, Cthulhu!  I mentioned in another thread that I'm pitching articles on martial arts to all sorts of magazines.  I have an article on the health benefits of martial arts coming out in Oxygen magazine in a few months (I interviewed my sensei plus the author of the upcoming Martial Arts for Dummies, who's an online buddy of mine), and Ladies' Home Journal has expressed an interest in my profiling women who have changed their lives through martial arts.  I'm also pitching Boys' Life on an article profiling Boy Scouts who are advanced in martial arts (if you know any, plrease e-mail me!)

It was nice to find this board.  I'm obsessed with karate!


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 14, 2002)

Yeah, I saw that in the next thread!  

As for Home Journal, you may want to e-mail members Ms. J and DWright.  Just click on the 'members' button on the upper-right and search for them to send them an e-mail or PM.  There are a few other female martial artists on here as well.

Cthulhu


----------



## Lucy Rhombus (Mar 14, 2002)

Thanks for the tip!  I'll do that if I land the assignment.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lucy Rhombus _
> 
> *It was nice to find this board.  I'm obsessed with karate! *



Please, tell us more about your style in the Karate forum!


----------



## islandtime (Mar 15, 2002)

QUOTE]_Originally posted by Rob_Broad _

*I once read that people start taking lessons in the martial arts for one of two readons.  They have been beat up or are scared of being beat up.  What's your story? *[/QUOTE]
...............................................................
..................................................................................
  Grab another beer for this tale also..
I had been in MA for about seven years and one day or over a period of days I just lost interest .I have no idea why, it just happened.. this lasted for about  15 years or so..Anyway I still was interested and kept up on what was happening, in the world of MA ,I just didnt go to classes or teach or workout.
(skip to the present time)

Last year I decided it was time for my youngest daughter to get some formal training and I did some research and had my wife enroll her in a classes taught at a dojo using the local YMCA as a space.

I took her to her first class and sat in and watched the class. I was asked by the Sensei if I would like to participate. I declined for a couple of weeks even thought I was getting that old flame back. 
Then it happened..... They had a kobudo class and the Sensei did Iaido...
 I was totally blown away. I had never seen this before. I had some Okinawan,Chinese and Fillipino weapons in my background but this was too different.

I was hooked big time. Now Iaido is a big part of my life and I am loving it. It is not for everyone but it is for me.


Gene Gabel


----------



## Baoquan (Apr 17, 2002)

i started MA in my dad's garage-cum-boxing gym when i was six - i just wanted to play with the  big kids!

Is it unnatural to still want to play with the big kids when your 26??


----------



## Yari (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Baoquan _
> 
> *
> Is it unnatural to still want to play with the big kids when your 26?? *



Depends on the game, and gender  


/yari


----------



## TKD50 (Apr 18, 2002)

Came home one night and the TV was blasting away in my (then) 11 year old daughter's face.  The computer was blasting in my (then) 13 year old son's face.  Right there and then I decided that they needed a hobby (Soccer season was over).  Decided to train with them


----------



## arnisador (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TKD50 _
> 
> *Came home one night and the TV was blasting away in my (then) 11 year old daughter's face.  The computer was blasting in my (then) 13 year old son's face.  Right there and then I decided that they needed a hobby (Soccer season was over).  Decided to train with them *



That's great! How long agao was this?


----------



## TKD50 (Apr 18, 2002)

Six years ago.  Best thing I ever did for them and probably myself.  Hadn't practiced martial arts for the previous 26 years prior to that.  Had to quit when I was 18 due to school, lack of time, and lack of money.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Apr 19, 2002)

I got into the martial arts for 2 reasons.....one was the basic I got beat up alot as a kid but the main reason is because of women like Mrs. J

My mother, other female family members, female friends and 75% of the girls I've dated have been raped or assaulted.  It isn't coincidence that I know these people...or that I attract certain types of women..... It's that because of the way I talk to these people they feel safe and want to open up to me.  What I'm saying is...it is way more common than people think.  Most women don't tell anyone anything. I can't honestly say that I like what has happened (being told again and again by people I care about that they have been brutalised), and I kinda wish I was like everyone else and didn't know all the evil that men do.  I went a little crazy and my life changed forever when I was 17 and my girlfriend called me sobbing because her step father had raped her at knife point AGAIN.  It was too close....all the other stories from my mother and people I cared about were in the past, easy to disregard as horibble history, but this...this just happened.  I joined martial arts to attain the weapons necessary to do something about men like her step father.

The funny thing is...... if it werent for me joining martial arts I would be either dead or in jail gauranteed.  I joined with the intent to do some damage but I learned the moral and ethical codes of the martial arts as well.  Instead I try to help people by teaching them martial arts as a street defence and confidence building system.

Mrs. J, you seem like an extremely strong woman and I have the utmost respect for you.  I have only been there to hear about people being victimized and it hurt me to no end..... the strength you have had to live through it and become the person you are today shows that you have strength beyond measure.  You are a stronger person than I. 

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Damian Mavis _
> *I got into the martial arts for 2 reasons.....one was the basic I got beat up alot as a kid but the main reason is because of women like Mrs. J*



Yeah, there a lot of hot chicks in TKD.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Apr 19, 2002)

OMG haha....didn't realise it could sound like that if you didn't read the rest of the post.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## tonbo (Apr 19, 2002)

....so have a drink and take a seat..

As a kid in the 70's, I watched the Bruce Lee movies and was awed.  I wanted to do all those cool moves, and my friends and I played like we were karate/kung-fu guys as much as we could.  There was also this anime cartoon on at the time:  "Sam, the King of Judo"....I saw that guy do martial arts, and thought that for SURE that's what I wanted to do!!  

But my parents wouldn't go for it.  *sigh*.  No luck.

Would have helped, too, as I was considered a "geek", and was not one of the popular kids.  So, I got teased a lot.  I was also living in Puerto Rico at the time.  Being a white kid, I was in the minority, and got a lot of stress sent my way.  For that reason (among others) I have never been prejudiced.  Thank goodness for that.

Grade school days were spent back in the states.  Still a geek, still taking flak, getting pushed around, still no martial arts.  I still dreamed, though, and read what books I could.  However, I had no confidence, and didn't think I could ever do it.

High school, pretty much the same.  Still a geek, still getting pushed around.  I had a girlfriend that I wanted to protect, and was never sure that I could.  I dreamed a lot, and figured that some day, I would get into the arts.  Parents still not going for it.

College--out on my own!!  Yes!!  So I sign up for a Wado Ryu Karate class at the University, and got my first belt.....also tasted my first competition (lost in sparring, took first in forms).  Unfortunately, I was still undisciplined, and couldn't hack it.  I quit after about 3 months.

Years after college, I got married to a woman who I knew I couldn't stay married to (I married her so her son--not mine biologically--would have a father).  She found a boyfriend, he had a temper, and threatened on more than one occasion to whoop my ***.  At that point, I decided that I had to fish or cut bait.  I went and signed my son and myself up for karate.

That was ten years ago.  I never did wind up having to use my arts, and have developed much more tolerance and confidence since.  My son is not as excited about it, but he is getting back into karate, and I have finally earned my Black Belt.  

I am no longer married to my first wife (my son's mother), and she left her then boyfriend years ago after he beat her up.

And the girl I wanted to protect in high school?  She is now my wife, we have been married for going on three years, and she is a Black Sash in Chen Tai Chi and a practitioner of pressure points.  Yeah, I *could* protect her just fine......but she can protect herself..

Basically, I joined martial arts to stop being pushed around and to protect myself.  However, I stayed because of the confidence building and the peace that it gave me.  I wouldn't trade it for the world.

Like Cthulhu said.....I'm not sure I made a point, but oh well.  That's my story, and life is good...

Peace--


----------



## arnisador (Apr 19, 2002)

That's quite a journey *tonbo*! It sounds like a happy ending?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 19, 2002)

Hi all,

I was a bouncer and a street thug (PUNK),
and I was hurting people. The long nights in
the police stations were interfering with my
slep time. I joined to learn control and
later I realized to release stress. 

Just my two cents

Rich


----------



## BlastU (Apr 20, 2002)

I never get beat up, mainly because I'm taller then most of the "strong" guys at my school, anyways, I chose the saw at movies and though it was fun choice, because that was it too..


----------



## tunetigress (Apr 21, 2002)

Way back in the early 1970's, some Karate school came in to our High School offering a demo class to anyone interested.  I signed up, had a blast, and ran right home to ask my parents to put me in lessons.  My horrified parents  informed me that no daughter of theirs was going to take part in such a thing, and I was ordered to forget about it.  And I guess I did, for almost 3 decades. 

Then, out of the blue, my 7 year old daughter asked if she could take Karate.  I was surprised, as she had already taken Violin lessons for two years and still had trouble standing up and holding up her violin for the duration of her lesson.  She was the proverbial wet noodle.  My kid needed a backbone fast, and since I remembered wanting to take Karate too when I was young, we went in search of lessons for her.   In a nearby town, I found a Tracy's school with extended hours, and my kid and I went in to check it out, and maybe pick up a brochure.  The instructor went into his  'and for one low price the whole family can take it together' spiel, and my daughter bit, and hard.   She looked up at me with her big brown eyes and said  ( actually for the first time ever, being till then a 'daddy's girl' )  " cool Mommy, we could take it TOGETHER!!  It'll be fun doing something together for a change!"  Then he went in for the kill with his 'take a FREE private lesson and see how you like it' offer, and my kid picks up on this one too saying "see mommy, it won't even cost you anything to try!!" 

All it took was that one free lesson, and I have been lost in Kenpo ever since.  My daughter and I trained together until we got our Blue Belts in Tracy's, and we both  competed at the Tiger Balm Internationals for the last two years.  She happily continues to train in Tracy's still,  and is confident enough to do it on her own now.  She has also become a talented violinist, and you would never know she used to have trouble holding the thing up.  

I have had other battles to fight with injury and illness and could not continue to go to town to train as I had been doing.  That is another long story which is already here  on some other thread.  I'm now studying  AK under Dennis Conatser and am having the time of my life, and am now even more addicted to Kenpo than ever.  My daughter has been teasing me about it, but I  didn't even mind starting over at Yellow Belt, as I guess I'm just glad I can still train at all.  

Now my little boy wants to start training as well, though I ain't holding my breath about my hubby!   I can just imagine the dinner table discussions at our place over the next few years, especially when my kids figure out that I do not, in fact, know everything.  Right now, I'm just happy they can still find something about me to brag about, like my 5 year old son said recently, "that Ninja Turtle can use a Bo almost as well as my mom!"  So now I REALLY gotta keep training.  I've got an image to maintain now!  LMAO!     :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 21, 2002)

I had a student a while back who came in claiming he wanted to study because he ws always being pushed around and picked on. (He was a kid) After a few classes I came to realise that  the problem probably was the kid himslef.  He ws a wise ***, always mothing off, and Knowing more than anyone else about everything(or so he thought).
 Working with him was a pain. He did get in good shape doing push ups.  Oh, he stoped comeing when he didn"t get" all the good stuff" every night.
  Sometimes we take things ands people at face value only to find they have two or more faces.
Shadow:asian:


----------



## VampyrSoul2000 (Apr 24, 2002)

Most of them were like that. We had some that would have been good if they stayed, but since, like you said, they were not getting the 'good' stuff, they didn't care to keep on coming. Plus the fact that they didn't really care for the workout, they just wanted to learn what they wanted and nothing else. That really didn't help matter......


----------



## Marie (Apr 25, 2002)

Several reasons.

For one thing, I was raped by my cousin when I was about seven, and Im not going to let that happen to me again, so for that reason I have been wanting to start doing some sort of martial art ever since. Unfortunatley, my father wouldn`t let me, because "girls should`nt do that sort of thing", and of course, me being stubborn, that only made me want it more, but since I didn`t have the money to pay for classes I had to wait until I grew up.

And then it took me awhile to decide exactly what I wanted to do, but eventually I did, and so I´ve been training TaeKwonDo for about a year, and It`s everything I hoped for, my only regret is that I didn`t start sooner.


----------



## Shinryu (Aug 15, 2002)

I'm totally scared of getting beat up...

So I started Shotokan Karate at age of 12. For 3 months got till yellow belt. But didn't like Karate. 
This one in particular too stiff. MOve there, move here, no don't move there, you gotta move here... Impossible to work.

I did  Hung-Gar Kung FU at age 14 got choked in school. 4months 6x per week. Did hung ga again at age 15, from Oct2001 - Feb2002 1x per week *Free*

Now I have nothing


----------



## Deathtrap101 (Aug 15, 2002)

I've never really bin afraid of beingbeaten up since ive always bin fairly big compared to the other kids, but it may change next year in grade 10 at the new school, though i doubt it.

 I've bin doing karate for the last year because i like to know how to fight. Its fun and i take it seriusly. I love the knowledge as when you think you just about perfected something, sensei can tell you how to correct it more and it links to other things to be fixed and so on. you know what i mean.


----------



## Shinryu (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Deathtrap101 _
> 
> *I've never really bin afraid of beingbeaten up since ive always bin fairly big compared to the other kids, but it may change next year in grade 10 at the new school, though i doubt it.
> 
> I've bin doing karate for the last year because i like to know how to fight. Its fun and i take it seriusly. I love the knowledge as when you think you just about perfected something, sensei can tell you how to correct it more and it links to other things to be fixed and so on. you know what i mean. *




The times I use to get bullied or whatever, I was their same size or taller. But they were more than 5, never 1 on me, always more than 3 or 5. I wasn't no Kung-Fu, Budo, Bujutsu, Ninja Master to leave out safe. 
:soapbox: 

When I entered 9th gr. I was 5'10ft. tall for a 14yr old. Always skinny though but I'm solid. Now going to the 11th gr, I'm 6'2 1/2ft. tall (16)yrs old.


----------



## Aikikitty (Aug 15, 2002)

For self defense.  All my life though, I've loved the cartoon super-heros on TV and I wanted to be one.  Now, in a very small way, I feel like I'm learning to be one.    :shrug: 

Robyn :asian: 
:yinyang:


----------



## Shinryu (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> 
> *For self defense.  All my life though, I've loved the cartoon super-heros on TV and I wanted to be one.  Now, in a very small way, I feel like I'm learning to be one.    :shrug:
> 
> ...



I did too


----------



## Aikikitty (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Shinryu _
> 
> *
> 
> I did too *



:ninja:  :jedi1:     Sweet!

Robyn:jediduel:


----------



## Shinryu (Aug 15, 2002)

Normal Childhood./


----------



## Damian Mavis (Aug 15, 2002)

"For self defense. All my life though, I've loved the cartoon super-heros on TV and I wanted to be one. Now, in a very small way, I feel like I'm learning to be one."

I am one omg!

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 16, 2002)

I did get bullied a lot in grade school... It was a small school and I was the new kid.  The boys would stick pencils point up on my chair (after getting stabbed in the **** once, I learned real quick to look before I sat down) and generally harassed me.  One day, I got cornered in the playground equipment storage room while I was getting a kickball.  Two boys, Jess and Wayne, cornered me and one of them grabbed me.  A right thrust punch and a left reverse punch equalled a black eye and a bloody nose.  Jess had the black eye, and Wayne had the bloody nose.  I grabbed the kickball and ran out, right into a teacher.  The two of them got suspended for fighting, because neither would admit that a girl had beat them up.   They never bothered me again, and neither did their friends.   I'd tried talking things out with them several times before this incident, but unfortunately, the only language some people understand is violence.  Both the bullies are in jail at this time.

The bullying wasn't really an issue for me when I decided to take martial arts a year later.  I read a book that had a main character who took karate, and I thought she was SO COOL... so of course, I wanted to try it, begged and pestered my parents until they finally took me around to different schools (I think they gave in so I would shut up about it and stop driving them crazy).  I've learned so much more than I had ever dreamed I would.

The book was "Children of the Night" by Mercedes Lackey... and if you like fantasy and haven't read any of Mercedes' work, RUN to your nearest bookstore or library.


----------



## Shinryu (Aug 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *
> The bullying wasn't really an issue for me when I decided to take martial arts a year later.  I read a book that had a main character who took karate, and I thought she was SO COOL... so of course, I wanted to try it, begged and pestered my parents until they finally took me around to different schools (I think they gave in so I would shut up about it and stop driving them crazy).  I've learned so much more than I had ever dreamed I would.
> ...




Well, I been begging my parents for martial arts since the age of 12, and nothing.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 16, 2002)

dunno if you've gotten lessons yet... but if not, try this:

1. find a way to pay for some or all of them yourself
2. find a friend to take them with you so you can carpool
3. tell your parents all the good things about martial arts and point out that there are a lot worse things you could be doing (like sitting on your **** in front of the TV watching The Osbournes)
4.  find out what their objections are, and disprove them.


----------



## Shinryu (Aug 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *dunno if you've gotten lessons yet... but if not, try this:
> 
> ...



Thanks.

1. I am looking for a job so I can pay.
2. You are right, I don't want to or will accept my parents to pay for it anymore, but they never did, only at 1 point.
3. My father doesn't want me to talk to him about Arts. So I'll do that. I hope he tells me not to talk to him. Period.
4. My parents don't listen to me, I gotta do my own life.


----------



## jeffkyle (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *I was beat up a lot as a child.  I was the only male gymnast in my school.  We had one set of mats and the gymnasts got them or the wrestling team got them.  The wrestling team sucked.  They couldn't beat up the girls, so they went after me.  My grandfather put me in lessons to protect myself.  But I stayed in the lessons because of the competition.  It was just a natural extension of the discipline of from and motion I had studied since I was 6.  I wasn't scared of the guys beating me up, they did little damage, even though I was much smaller than them I was wiry with no fat what-so-ever.  My family didn't like these guys beating me up.  So that is how I got into the martial arts. *



He is Wirrrey!   :rofl:  Quote from movie "The Replacements".


----------



## thesensei (Nov 15, 2002)

I guess i just wanted to learn to fight!!  Not that i had anyone to fight...i grew up in a very stable home situation, never worried about bullies at all...i was in shape, fairly strong for my size, but i didn't know how to fight!  my younger brother and i would wrestle, and he would beat me every time.  we started taking kenpo together...i still remember the first time we sparred in class.  he tore me up.  all he did was back knuckle - reverse punch combinations...and drove me to the wall!  i couldn't do anything!!  the years progressed, i went forward much faster than he did...and by now, i can beat him every time!!  

now, i do it because i enjoy it, i'm passionate about it.  i like the fitness, the flexibility, the mobility, the alertness, the thought patterns, everything about it!!  and, it's great self-defense...

jb


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 15, 2002)

Plus you do it for the chicks right? The chicks? Right?


----------



## jeffkyle (Nov 15, 2002)

Dig Karate guys in uniform!


----------



## Master of Blades (Nov 18, 2002)

Lol the chicks came WAY before the Martial Arts mate! :rofl:


----------



## Elfan (Nov 18, 2002)

Ya chicks dig guys dancing around in white pajamas.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Nov 18, 2002)

Yup, I admit it, *I did it to impress the chicks! * There, I said it, so what?  Women love men in uniform:boing1: :rofl: 

Seriously though sportsfans, I signed up for the fitness aspect of the martial arts and also more importantly, to learn a method of self-defense. Its worked out pretty well so far. Getting my *** in gear and beginning my MA training is one of the best decisions I've made in my life. :asian: 

Oh yeah, and by the way, I'm still aiming to impress the chicks...

 :ladysman:


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 19, 2002)

I can't really remember why I started MA in the beginning. I was pretty young, I can't really even remember starting, my memories are just allways having studied. I've taken time off here and there, but as to my original starting I guess it was up to my parents. Kung Fu is a part of my life now though and to stop would seem like stopping eating or something, I can't explain it. I hope this doesn't sound stupid.

7sm


----------



## shotman (Nov 19, 2002)

Again I was bullied at school, but thru martial arts and weight training,all this stopped.
Since those early years I've used my skills and power  both as a bouncer and for going on 9years in law enforcement.:jedi1:


----------



## Elfan (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 7starmantis _
> 
> *I can't really remember why I started MA in the beginning. I was pretty young, I can't really even remember starting, my memories are just allways having studied. I've taken time off here and there, but as to my original starting I guess it was up to my parents. Kung Fu is a part of my life now though and to stop would seem like stopping eating or something, I can't explain it. I hope this doesn't sound stupid.
> 
> 7sm *



Makes perfect sense.  If I don't train I just end up hitting things walls, doors, desks, people...  I'm thinking about MA stuff constantly, thats why I'm at forums like this one.

I don't think I could stop completly even if I tried.


----------



## Posiview (Nov 19, 2002)

I started to train in ju jitsu 2 years ago. The reaons I started were mainly for fun, excersise and because my girlfrind was already training and she might beat me up (or make me do all the housework!!).

Andy


----------



## arnisador (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Posiview _
> 
> *I started to train in ju jitsu 2 years ago. The reaons I started were mainly for fun, excersise and because my girlfrind was already training *



Is she in jujutsu also?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shotman _
> 
> *Since those early years I've used my skills and power  both as a bouncer and for going on 9years in law enforcement. *



Can you say more about how you have used the martial arts in law enforcement?


----------



## Posiview (Nov 20, 2002)

> Is she in jujutsu also?



Yes she does.  She's trained for longer than me and is just about to grade for her brown/black belt.

We have two daughters who also train:  Sophie (12) is purple belt (junior assistant Instructor); she has been purple for nearly two years but realy enjoys coaching the juniors and doesn't seen too bothered about grading fo her brown belt.  

Hazel (9) is a green belt and runs very hot and cold - some weeks she gets in there and really tries but other times she messes about a lot.

I've been looking to  take up another art and have finally convinced several non-martial arts friends to start escrima training with me.

Andy


----------



## arnisador (Nov 20, 2002)

That's great that you have your children in too!

The Filipino arts it in very well with just about any art--good luck!


----------



## Master of Blades (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *
> The Filipino arts it in very well with just about any art--good luck! *



I think he's trying to tell you something.....:shrug:


----------



## shotman (Nov 22, 2002)

Arnisador asked how have I used my martial arts in law enforcement. The use of control and restraint techniques is always needed as is an appreciation of tactical awareness. These elements are all vital for both martial artists and law enforcement personel.:samurai:


----------



## Twombles_62 (May 26, 2007)

I big reason for me taking Hung Gar was Once Upon a Time in China


----------



## kidswarrior (May 27, 2007)

Twombles_62 said:


> I big reason for me taking Hung Gar was Once Upon a Time in China



Welcome to MartialTalk, Tromble! Glad you're with us.


----------



## qi-tah (May 27, 2007)

cali_tkdbruin said:


> Yup, I admit it, *I did it to impress the chicks! *There, I said it, so what? Women love men in uniform:boing1: :rofl:
> 
> Seriously though sportsfans, I signed up for the fitness aspect of the martial arts and also more importantly, to learn a method of self-defense. Its worked out pretty well so far. Getting my *** in gear and beginning my MA training is one of the best decisions I've made in my life. :asian:
> 
> ...


 
I took up MA because i was impressed by a chick, does that count? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 She was doing Capoeira so i started as well - but stayed after she left as i found how just how much the aerobic workout chilled out my panic attacks (I've had an anxiety disorder for 12 years now - not going into that). However, after a year of high repitition/high impact exercise on concrete floors, my knees were shot and i had to stop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still miss it and get pangs everytime i see a Roda down on St. Kilda beach.

After leaving Capoeira, i had just enough of the movements in me to know that i didn't want to let it go, but didn't know quite where to go with my dodgy joints. Then i met a Zi Ran Men (Nature boxing) instructor at my local climbing gym and wound up training at his gym. He also taught Ba gua, which i started 6 months later and still continue to this day. I find it very easy on my poor knees, yet still with the fluid circular movements i fell in love with during my brief fling with Capoeira. And my panic attacks are much more controllable now as well - my training has had a large role to play in that.


----------



## searcher (May 27, 2007)

qi-tah said:


> I took up MA because i was impressed by a chick, does that count?


 
That is where I met My Wife.


----------



## qi-tah (May 29, 2007)

searcher said:


> That is where I met My Wife.


 
Woohoo! Well done you. I'm still looking to find my future "wife"... it would be ace if we both ended up having martial arts in common.


----------



## Nobody (May 29, 2007)

I picked other cause you ain't got enough choices.


----------



## kaizasosei (May 29, 2007)

took some judolessons at age 6/7--didn't like martial arts at all at the time always losing against the older kids-one friend in particular from srilanka whos dad was a blackbelt actually he was a good friend and i don't remember that much why i didn't like it?.
i was often picked on as a kid moving around lots..more so when moving to northamerica canada...
one day i couldn't take it anymore and had an adam sandler style tantrum at the biggest one of the 'attackers'. i was in grade 4 and the kid was at least in grade 6 or 7-?i dunno he could have been in grade 10??he was huge!  but my spaz easily place me sitting on top of him ready to claw his face off screaming in tears as the teachers pried me off him...that was the only time in my whole life that i spazed at someone fullout.
  after that i had some people pick on me.  when i was younger i was very frightened of people getting angry with me because i didn't understand everything yet. i ended up quite a devious rebel...i continue to this day to be more afraid of the justice in a mans heart than any weapons, goons or beating or even injury.  although i have discovered in the meantime what justice is and when someone has it or when someone doesn't.  also learned to control myself in all sorts of situations.
actually, thats just a couple of childhood experiences, when i was around 12 i saw some ma movies and then began to feel this urge to train my body to it's fullest potential, or rather i was bent on achieving certain skills like acrobatics and flexibility as well as learning all the well known and classic arts.  from what i wanted, most i achieved...some i am still in the process of learning.

j


----------



## jim777 (May 29, 2007)

It was seeing Master Po and Master Kan on the TV show Kung-Fu. Kung Fu seemed so complete as an art and philosophy, the way of the Shaolin (as protrayed in the series) seemed a very admirable life.


----------



## whitetiger2001 (May 29, 2007)

I was writing a short story witha main character who had martial arts training.  I felt that I needed to have a feel for the skills my charachter had so I could make it more authentic.  The story has yet to be published but I eventually took my interest into a new direction and became a pert time Assist Instructor in my schol.  Funny how the path traken doesn't alway go to the destination one expects


----------



## charyuop (May 30, 2007)

I started Tai Chi because I liked the Art. I still do Tai Chi even tho I have never done it as Martial Art. To understand better what I was doing I started another Art which I thought had much in common with Tai Chi and that is Aikido. I loved Aikido immediately.

So I can say I started and still doing those Martial Arts merely because I like those Arts, not because of the fighting part. Of course I do not disregard the Martial part in them.


----------



## tsd (Jun 2, 2007)

Other => My butt was getting sore watching the rest of my family train.


----------



## kaizasosei (Aug 2, 2007)

i wanted to do the splits.  also i just felt this mystical feeling whenever id look at the grandmastersimons templekungfu add in the yellowpages. got into nunchaku and japanese  arts. i liked highkicks and fancy moves but also was interested in aikido grappling as well as being really interested in what is truely effective.  
i dunno exactly why i started liking ma...i think it has many reasons on various levels.


----------



## benj13bowlin (Aug 2, 2007)

I started, because I have always been interested but until now have never had the opportunity.  Except for hand-to-hand training in the army, and a few random lessons in Iraq when my platoon sergeant was bored.  I also wanted to do something in addition to weight training to stay in shape.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Aug 2, 2007)

Warrior mindset.  Wanted to become even badder of ***.

My sensei said everybody starts martial training out of fear, and the motivation gradually changes over time to love.


----------



## Jdokan (Aug 2, 2007)

I was placed into Euchi-Ryu for  anger managment purposes....


----------



## Doc_Jude (Aug 3, 2007)

I saw Jerry Gould thumpin' the #### in a demo, & I said "Yeah, Dad, this does look cool. I'm in." 





Of course, my motivations have changed over time...


----------



## tntma12 (Aug 3, 2007)

I first started martial arts when I very young because I got picked on alot, and was scared of everyone.  20 years later, my reasons have changed, and I just love training, teaching, and anything to do with martial arts.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Aug 3, 2007)

I was on a bad track in my life. I was neck deep in drugs and had lost some of my friends. The drugs and party life had taken a major toll on my body so i decided to do something about it. Always love the MA's and decided to look for a dojo. Over a year year later Im drug free and am working towards my blue belt in SKK

B


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 3, 2007)

Rob_Broad said:


> I once read that people start taking lessons in the martial arts for one of two readons. They have been beat up or are scared of being beat up. What's your story?


Kung Fu Theater on Showtime.
Sean


----------



## JBrainard (Aug 3, 2007)

It was a combination of always being fascinated with martial arts, being picked on in high school, and a fear of physical confrontation.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 3, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> It was a combination of always being fascinated with martial arts, being picked on in high school, and a fear of physical confrontation.


Oh, and that too.
Sean


----------



## JBrainard (Aug 3, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> Oh, and that too.
> Sean


 
:lol: The truth comes out! 
I'm sure we're in a lot of good company.


----------



## onibaku (Sep 6, 2007)

when I was young I did weightlifting. after some months I thought it was boring. I also saw a movie about martial arts and I was amazed.  so I started boxing. after some years i realized something was missing. so i started practicing kicks. then my teacher took me to train formally.


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm almost embarassed to admit it but what got me started in martial arts training was seeing "Enter the Dragon".  Nowadays we've got lots of MA movies and even series to watch but back then seeing Bruce Lee in action was almost awe inspiring - we'd never seen the like in the one horse town I'm from and me and a couple of mates quickly scouted out a school .


----------



## dru123 (Sep 16, 2007)

I always liked martial arts. When I was really young, 8 or 9, my mom had a friend who taught jujitsu. I went to a class, but couldn't finish because all they did was roll on the mat the whole time. I use to get bad motion sickness as a kid, and I told them I couldn't do the rolls and they said that is alot of what they do so I never went back.

When I was a teenager, we had a friend who took Muay Thai that everyone really respected. I wanted to be like that and to just learn how to fight, but my parents could not afford the classes.

When I was in my early twenties, my wife's (girlfriend at the time) best friend was kidnapped and beaten up really bad. I told my girlfriend I didn't want this to happen to her so we started taking TaeKwonDo together (she had a friend who taught it). We did that for about a year until we moved away. At this time I started getting into UFC. I loved it. I was really impressed by Royce Gracie. I remember I watched everyone from about 1 - 30. When we moved away, I started taking Muay Thai (ironically it was at the same school I wanted to take it as a kid), but I only stuck with it for about 6 months because it was over an hour drive each way and I just had a new baby.

I really didn't think about martial arts much for 7 years, until 6 months ago. I began watching UFC again (and Pride) and when I saw the TV show Fight Girls and Human Weapon made me wish I never stopped training in Muay Thai. Another reason is about a month ago a friend and myself had a little too much to drink and we started sparring. I ended up giving him a good Muay Thai kick to his thigh (he said it hurt like hell the next day), but he scooped me up and could have slammed me if we wanted to. He has a wrestling background and I realized I could have got my butt kicked if it wasn't my friend because I didn't have any ground experience and wouldn't know what to do if I was taken to the ground.

Last month, I just finished my bachelor's degree which I was pursuing part time, and thought what I wanted to do with my free time. I started looking at martial arts schools again and chose Kajukenbo for it's mix of stand up and ground work (my instructor teaches alot of Judo/Juitsu). I'm loving it, but I'm also going to supplement it with BJJ a few times a month. I just love martial arts for the discipline, history, fitness, and just knowing how to protect oneself (as well as family and friends) if the need ever arises. I just started my son in Kenpo and when my daughter is old enough, I am going to encourage her to go also.

The only problem I have now is my wife says I'm devoting too much time doing martial arts, so I have to cut back going to the dojo to 3 days a week.

Sorry for the long post, but I really enjoyed everyone's response.

-Dru


----------



## Drac (Sep 16, 2007)

Memories of the butt whippings I had in Jr and Sr High were the motivator..


----------

